# A6 2.7T loss of power



## Tongster (May 31, 2002)

Lately, I've noticed that my 2004 A6 2.7T can't climb a hill with the pull it used to have. The car has about 55k miles and was wondering if the stock DV could be the problem. What is the procedure for testing the DV valves?
And is there anything else I should check without taking it to the dealers?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: A6 2.7T loss of power (Tongster)*

diverters are so cheap - just replace it -
boost leaks ? does the check engine flash and go out when you go up the hill. There should be no way its losing power at only 55k. Perhaps its in limp mode and you not know it.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: A6 2.7T loss of power (temagnus2004)*

Check the throttle body boot , they tend to be the most common cause.


----------

